# ¡¡Feliz Navidad!!



## Howler (Apr 22, 2013)

:wreath: 
I know that Christmas is a celebrated a bit different in Mexico than NOB, but I can imagine many of you are full of memories of times celebrated in home lands before becoming expats. I've always enjoyed "straddling" both cultures for the holidays - getting the best out of Christmas, then celebrating "Los Reyes" with family and friends afterward. We told our kids they were lucky to be Mexican because they had TWO Christmases, with the Wise Men coming all the way North to look for them. It has all made for some great memories & conversations, like last night as we sat around the table to feast & toast it all. I hope the season has been a wonderful for you all, too!

Geez, I can't say it any better than so many who have already expressed it everywhere else, but I still wish the very best of a Merry Christmas and what the time of the year represents for everyone. Call it "Christmas", "Hanukkah", "Kwanzaa", "Ramadan" or whatever - it can't be bad if it's an excuse to love & wish love to everyone else!! Hold your loved ones close & enjoy the moments before the old year fades away into the vault of memories - and use the coming years to make precious memories that will last you forever! 

Love & Happiness to you all!! :xmascandle:


----------

